# Cube Shops in Hong Kong?



## mmmdin (Apr 1, 2016)

Is there any cube shops in Hong Kong?


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 1, 2016)

hknowstore.com


----------



## CubeBag (Apr 2, 2016)

Now Store (look it up. I think this is it on Google Maps but I don't have any firsthand experience going to it so good luck finding it. https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...2!3m1!1s0x34040056fb3afcc5:0xb07be2cdb26c2bfc )


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 2, 2016)

hknowstore had a physical store a few years ago but they closed it down, now they only have the online store.

There are cubes for sale everywhere in Hong Kong but most of them are either cheap rubiks knockoffs or cheap YJ cubes, you could find them at "Tai Yuen Street, Wan Chai". I forgot which store it was, just look for them in the stores along the sidewalk

If youre looking for speedcubes/moyu/dayan/gans, try going to these two locations (in the afternoon; theyre closed in the morning), they are small stores operated by the same owner: https://www.facebook.com/cubeshophk/
- Sino Centre, Shop 145, Nathan Road, Mong Kok
- Dragon Centre, 5th Floor, Shop 5K311, Sham Shui Po


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2017)

Eduard Khil said:


> hknowstore had a physical store a few years ago but they closed it down, now they only have the online store.
> 
> There are cubes for sale everywhere in Hong Kong but most of them are either cheap rubiks knockoffs or cheap YJ cubes, you could find them at "Tai Yuen Street, Wan Chai". I forgot which store it was, just look for them in the stores along the sidewalk
> 
> ...


====
Thanks for the info, i wish to buy one. By checking at the thread in their facebook account, i think they are still very much around.


----------

